# Bought a OBDLink MX



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm not sure if this is a brag, a project thread, or a review; but I noticed that Amazon was showing a special on the OBDLink MX Bluetooth Scan Tool. As far as I can tell, $99 is the new price, not just a sale price. (Apparently it was $199).

While it's more expensive than the cheap ones, it's rated at running faster (more updates per second) and also has access to the car's high-speed bus.

So far I've just used to to run Torque Lite, but I'll have to install the software on my Windows Netbook and see what kind of trouble I can get into.

So far, I like it. The gauges do seem smooth (although I have nothing to compare it with). As far as security, you do have to push a button on the device to get it to pair with your phone/tablet, so at least it's hard to intercept casually without more knowledge.

Edit: OK this part is a brag. I used the points on my Capital 1 card to get a $100 Amazon card. So I used "points" to buy it. For some odd reason, it seems you get double the value of your points if you get a gift card rather than redeem them directly.


----------



## ssnscruzeeco2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

I have owned one for a couple of years now. What you intend to pair it with and which app?

I am running Torque Pro on a Samsung note 3. I have tons of data collected on my Cruze. 

Keep in mind this one tip. Close the application within a few minutes of turning off the car. The OBDII interface will continue to run after your turn the key off, but when it does shutdown or you try to reconnect after it has you will cause erroneous network codes that will disable your Traction control and electronic steering assist, and illuminate your CEL


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

ssnscruzeeco2015 said:


> What you intend to pair it with and which app?


At this point I want to explore to see what can be done. I'd like to see how hard it is to get in there and do some scan tool functions. Maybe not burn new software, but at least things that normally require a scan tool. I'd like to learn something about the car's network. I'd like to test at some point and see if it could function as a GDI for using GM's own software. 




ssnscruzeeco2015 said:


> Keep in mind this one tip. Close the application within a few minutes of turning off the car. The OBDII interface will continue to run after your turn the key off, but when it does shutdown or you try to reconnect after it has you will cause erroneous network codes that will disable your Traction control and electronic steering assist, and illuminate your CEL


Wow! Sounds like a bug. Seems like it should shutdown a little nicer than that.

Depending on how long you've had it, it might be worth checking to see if there's a firmware upgrade for it. The most recent one is dated Oct 16, 2012. Reading the change logs, I think that bug has been fixed (Ver 3.1.5).

I think one thing I'd like to do is measure my MPG along two stretches of roadway. One has wonderfully timed traffic lights. The other - not so much. I'd like to get some numbers on how much traffic lights contribute to a car's MPG. It seems the feds keep trying to economize our way to green via CAFE, but I think it's time to push for traffic efficiency. But push for that, I need some numbers.


----------

